# Fresh meat



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Ask away, and we will do our best to enlighten you!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

+1 on the title I only looked because I thought we were going to troll rage on someone.. but welcome to the forums.. you tricky bastard you. :laugh:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> +1 on the title I only looked because I thought we were going to troll rage on someone.. but welcome to the forums.. you tricky bastard you. :laugh:


I thought of Half Baked.


----------

